# Andy's Post???



## JaySmith (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All,

I am new to this website but not new to depersonalization. I have been away for sometime and use to use the website created by Andy. Does anyone know what happened to that website? I did see some pieces of his archive on this website. I also tried sending him an email to his old address but it was returned. Any information would be helpful and greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Jay


----------

